# Big improvement ends being PURE GARBAGE!!!



## EEngineer

Ah, I see the problem!

You thought the "big improvement" was for the customer, in the way the saw performed.

No, the "big improvement" was in the company's profits (no, not really, just the CEO's paycheck) as they move their line to low-cost, low-quality Chinese factories.


----------



## NBeener

Wow. I'm really sorry. That has to be HUGELY disappointing and frustrating.

I mean …. the thing *won't do* the main thing it was *built to do*. That's pretty bad.


----------



## devann

Man, what a bummer. After you pay good money, you should expect to get a good saw. After buying quality tools from the same manufacture I expect them to keep it that way. I use a different brand and so far, so good. But I would certainly be disappointed if I encoutered the same situation


----------



## Dennisgrosen

if that is all they can say …..what a big BUMMER from BOSCH
they shuold have recall all of them back until they have found the solution 
and fixed it 
I gess the isue is the same on the europe modells :-(

thank´s for bringing it up

Dennis


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Take it back get your cash back. shouldn't have to put up with this kind of quality at these prices.


----------



## longgone

I have the old model bosch 10" slider and it is flawless and I love it. It is obvious they have not found all the bugs in it and it is bad that you had to be a guinea pig. I agree, take it back and be the squeaky wheel until you get your money back.


----------



## nobuckle

Bosch must not realize how much influence you as a consumer can have. How many people, around the world, do suppose will read this review? Hundreds? Thousands? Multiply that number by $800.00 and you have the amount of money that Bosch could potentially loose in sales. I, for one, am less convinced that this saw would be a good deal for me. What a shame. You buy a saw that boasts about its accuracy only to realize that can be used for little more than the rough carpentry. Looks like I'll be saving for the Festool.


----------



## ellen35

I bought this saw in January and I really like it. I had a small problem with one of the fences but Bosch tech service was great about helping out. So far, it is dead on with regard to cutting. I'm sorry you had a problem… Is it worth getting a whole new one… Maybe you got a lemon.


----------



## Boneski

Man that's a bad deal.
I've had a very similar experience with a peice of machinery that was clearly faulty out of the box.
Instead of fixing the problem the supplier said "Everything is within tolerance", to which I said "give me my money back and keep your peice of sh!t".
I suggest you do the same….


----------



## stevenhsieh

Did you buy a reconditioned tool?


----------



## jbertelson

I always pay attention to reviews of products that are bad….....but…..........I still don't understand if this was a used or reconditioned saw. It doesn't sound like it is new. In order for the rest of us to evaluate your review, we need to know the circumstances of the sale.

Thanks in advance, and hope you get things fixed…......


----------



## bugsiegel

He stated he paid 800 dollars for the saw. is that the price of a new one?


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Must be new. At that price and the fact that they are so new. I must not be reconditioned. Bosch has been my new favorite tool company. I've purchased a few of their tools when replacing old ones. Router, jigsaw, sander, and I own their 12" sliding miter. Very satisfied. They should rework this saw as it's going to give a previously good company a bad name.


----------



## jcees

This is the *SAME REASON* I never buy the first gen of *ANYTHING!!!* I'm sure Bosch will make amends and improvements or otherwise you'll be the proud owner of a grandiose if ill fated experiment in innovation. I believe they will get in right. Sounds like mfrg problems in China. They'll sort it out after a few summary executions…. but I digress.

always,
J.C.


----------



## cabs4less

Thats why i dont buy bosch but tell you something else i just read a review by a woodworking mag that praised the saw so either they got sent a special one or they are not doing theyre jobs and actually reveiwing tools


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I bought two norm abram type Delta12 inch mitre saws from different sources and both have mitre fences which are not straight go figure they both are concave in the centre by a large amount. sorry for the rant and to hear of your problems. Alistair


----------



## knottysticks

Thanks Carp, I've been eyeing up this saw because it lacked the long rear rails of my 10" slider and could sit on my bench. I just saved $800 bucks.


----------



## FMG

Carp,
I have a Bosch portable table saw and I contacted customer service about the inability to level the table and got the same exact cocky answer you got. I am still pretty happy with the Bosch tools I have. I have found Milwaukee tools to have the same attitude.


----------



## Greedo

i guess thats the reason why this saw is still not released in europe, using the americans as test dummies?
i also have alot of Bosch tools, verry decent tools in general.


----------



## ellen35

I'm still scratching my head on this one… 4 excellent reviews and 1 bad one.
Everyone jumps on the bad one.
Customer service techs couldn't have been more helpful when I called. Yes, I did have to call but it was for a problem with the stationary fence, not the saw design.
I don't work for Bosch and have no financial interest yada yada yada… but this looks like one bad machine out of the bunch. 
A little perspective please!
Ellen


----------



## reggiek

I agree with Ellen….but then again…it seems to be a trend amongst many toolmakers…..send your manufacturing to some 3rd world toilet where the workers can be exploited….get the cheapest folks for QC (if any) and reap in the big profits…..then just cut down on tech support…customer support (or send it offshore so the customer can't understand the tech and vice versa - stops all those annoying repair requests)...and give your CEO a whopping bonus.

Every company will have a lemon now and then….but what they do for the customer in regards to this shows what caliber of company they are….Bosch has been pretty good to most, myself included….but that is bucking the trend….I guess it is time to keep an eye on Bosch…

Sad to see this trend….hopefully consumers will get wise and start buying goods from quality companies…maybe put the cheezy ones out of business someday.


----------



## Carpintonto

Thanks all for your support!. Let me tell you that this a brand new tool that I've paid $800.00 buckS for!. This is not first generation!. I owned the previous model and it was excellent. I also own more than 10 Bosch tools and I can't believe this one is pure crap!!!. I have gone to many stores that sale this machine and they are all defective!...I test them all by pushing the saw slightly to the left and they all have the same play at 90 degrees!. I was debating for this model and the Festool one…unfortunately I got the answer too late!. Even the saw at the service center/store had the same problem and I have shown it to the service technician. Sad Piece of Junk!!!.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

I am not a Bosch fan, there tools are to high dollars. I am sorry you got a lemon.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Simple in future buy Makita then you will be problem free for years to come.I don't like Bosch either but it should operate better than this for the high prices asked for by The Bosch co. Alistair


----------



## woodyII

After being very satisfied with my Hitachi 10" slider for 12 years, I thought this Bosch would solve a problem with getting more shop space by having it closer to the wall. That part is true. So far I'm not as satisfied with the saw as I expected to be. It took me a couple of hours to get it adjusted so that it would cut an acceptable 90 across a 12" wide piece and also an acceptable vertical 90 on a 6" high piece. The instruction book says to use a combination square to set these adjustments. That is a joke to someone who has been a cabinetmaker/furniture builder for 40 years. I used actual wood to make my adjustments and got it almost a good as my old Hitachi. I think the problem now is in the cheap blade that the saw comes with. Bosch has been very cooperative in emails from me and said I could send the blade back to them to be checked and if it was defective they would replace it for me. I think I will buy a new quality blade and see if that is the problem before I send this blade to them. So my experience has been less satisfactory than I expected, but not as bad as some of you are saying. I really like the fact that I can push this up to a wall. Saves about 14" of space compared to my Hitachi.


----------



## Carpintonto

I do not want to sound presumptuous but, I own lots of tools!. I use them with my team every day and we are constantly talking about the different issues good and bad of them. We all agree that this machine is so well thought out and it was supposed to be a break through, and coming from BOSCH this is a BIG DISSAPOINTMENT. I agree that this is a portable saw, but so is my Fein Multimaster, Festool Domino, Etc,Etc, and those are all amazing tools, well thought out and justify their costs. Anyway!...Do not waste your money buying this "Miter Saw" the way I did.


----------



## jbertelson

Thanks for the clarification.

I have speculated as to the cause of this type of issue before, and it occurs often enough that I think I am right. I think Reggiek said it well. We have all seen brands that did not make the switch to Chinese manufacturing well. One of the problems seems to be that after the initial quality checks on a model are complete and good products are being turned out, someone changes to a cheaper supplier for a part, probably in China itself. They don't say anything and pocket the difference in costs, or get a kickback. QC in China must be a nightmare, but it is in no way an excuse. This would explain Carpintonto's observation of a uniform reduction in quality in all the examples he checked.

I have a son who works for Caterpillar in parts management, and directly interfaces with parts suppliers and recommends and influences the contracts. He talks about the ways they deal with suppliers to ensure they get a good product, including making sure the supplier makes a profit. It is a very subtle business, and involves constant monitoring and and negotiation.

Apple is a company that is cited for having a good supply chain, which includes fastidious quality control. They seem to make new innovative products with high initial quality on regular basis. (I have a few personal Apple products, but mostly I am a MS person at home and at work). So my point is, it can be done, and those that do it well, reap the benefits.

A number of years ago, I ended up with a contract for a software product I really didn't want or need from a company with a good reputation. Kinda tricked into getting it through a supposedly free offer. I got real pissed. I sent emails to everybody in the corporate stucture starting at the top and working down, like about 30, and made sure that they all could see who got the email. You would be amazed how fast that got remedied and how many people responded, including the top dog! Everybody has to watch their back in a corporate structure, and you can take advantage of that.


----------



## REK

I had the impression that bosch was a cutomer freindly company. I am glad
I found this review…Every now and then I need a reality check. I hope that you
can get your money back, or find some solution with the company…Thanks for the
heads up on this miter saw.


----------



## motthunter

I just bought a refurbished one and have used it for a week now. So far it is the best saw I have ever owned. It was spot on right out of the box.


----------



## Carpintonto

I've upload this review 'cause of the bad experience I had with this saw. Sadly, this saw seats most of the time at my shop and ONLY has a chance to work when I have to cut 2×4 studs or wood for the fireplace. I gave up in the fight to get my money back when I encounter so much careless attention from Bosch. I said it and I say it again… This saw is PURE GARBAGE!!!.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

sorry you gave up , but I understand you in a way , we have to choose our battle with care
and if you don´t have the time/power to punch in a pillow for years then its alright 
there can be many reasons why people havn´t the power to fight the big company´s 
but I do hope other will have the possibillity and time to do it 
thanks for the update

Dennis


----------



## timbit2006

I've used two different ones at the College and they seemed to cut good. And these were ones abused by carpenters. I didn't like the feel of it though. The cutting motion isn't smooth.
I have their 10" SCMS and am very happy with it. It is very accurate.


----------



## KMTSilvitech

I bought this same saw a week ago and have used it quite alot since then. It is perfectly accurate right out of the box. It glides smooth and effortlessly. I'd reccomend this saw to anyone.


----------



## grumpy749

Same here kmt, I asked for and received one for christmas. I love mine and have experenced niltch for problems. It is however very heavy for a portable saw. Mine is used in a perminent location so that works out well for me. IT sounds like Carpintonto has an axe to grind with Bosch. Imagine, using a glide miter for fire wood.


----------



## Carpintonto

Clarification. I do not use or intended using this miter saw to cut 2×4 studs for the fireplace. I bought this machine for my woodwork and residential renovation business. As I've mentioned before, I own a lot of Bosch tools and most of them are great!. This saw is garbage, not accurate, badly designed and worse, it gives the oportunity to people to know more about after sale service from Bosch. For the record…I bought recently a Dewalt 10" non sliding miter saw and it is so accurate and light is unbelievable!. I'm cutting rails and stile to all the doors I'm making and I cannot believe a $600 cheaper machine can out perform Bosch miter saws. Also I've reviewed this saw on youtube and the so called " Blue Team " from Bosch jumped out to cover the issue with all sort of tricks.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

does that mean they found the solution on it

sorry had to ask since I´m not that tecnical in this 
just following the reweiw since it was one of the saws I maybee wuold buy
if I had a house to build

Dennis


----------



## Bertha

I had this saw in my cart when I came across this review. Being on the upper end of price, this surprises me a bit. I, too, own a few Bosch tools but I've never needed to involve customer service. Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## ellen35

I've had mine for over a year and I am very happy with it. My one contact with customer service was great… got a direct line to one service tech and he was awesome. Before you write off this saw… go to a woodworking show or to one of the tool sellers and try it out.


----------



## Manitario

Interesting to read this review; I've considered buying the saw for awhile; I've read several reviews though about the saw not being accurate, and the owners getting the run around from Bosch. I've also read a lot of excellent reviews about the saw…$700 is a lot to spend on a saw that may not be accurate, if I wanted a MS that was off a degree or two I'd just keep the one I have…


----------



## Carpintonto

Sorry if I hurt people's feelings with this review. I'll be uploading a video on internet to show the problem.


----------



## KMTSilvitech

This review is 331 days old, my guess is they have since then solved the problem.


----------



## Carpintonto

The problem was never solved on this saw, I still have it, I use it to cut wood left overs and wood debris from demolition jobs, it is sad to see an expensive saw that is not accurate end like this.


----------

